# Tasarinan?



## Helcaraxë (Feb 17, 2004)

In "Many Partings," Galadriel is talking to Treebeard, and she says something to the effect of:


> Not in Middle-Earth, nor until the lands beneath the wave are lifted up again. Then in the willow-meads of Tasarinan we may meet in the Spring.



This implies several things:

1) That Beleriand will be raised from under the sea

2) That there will be a second Spring of Arda because "Spring" is capitalized

3) That this second Spring will come after the Second Music, because the Spring of Arda can only be remade after Melkor is defeated, otherwise it is pointless

4) That the Elves and the Ents will surive through the Last Battle and the Second Music, and be free to go to Middle Earth.

Such a short line, but so meaningful! And comments?


----------



## Minuel Lasgalas (Feb 18, 2004)

Helcaraxë said:


> In "Many Partings," Galadriel is talking to Treebeard, and she says something to the effect of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's full of hope  I read this note at work and decided to wait till I got home to reply. I went and reread the passage and looked at the Sil - and found my references 




> Never since have the Ainur made such music like this music, *though it has been said that a greater still shall be made before Iluvatar by the choirs of the Ainur and the Children of Iluvatar after the end of days.*"



Galadriel's comment about Tasarinan rising supports your first premise since it is in central Beleriand where the River Narog meets the Sirion, and I agree with your second concept of 'Spring,' since the First Spring ended with the the destruction of the Lamps/destruction of Almaren and it became Arda marred. 




> Thus spake Mandos in prophecy, when the Gods sat in judgement in Valinor, and the rumour of his words was whispered among all the Elves of the West. When the world is old and the Powers grow weary, then Morgoth, seeing that the guard sleepeth, shall come back through the Door of Night out of the Timeless Void; and he shall destroy the Sun and Moon. But Earendel shall descend upon him as a white and searing flame and drive him from the airs. Then shall the Last Battle be gathered on the fields of Valinor. In that day Tulkas shall strive with Morgoth, and on his right hand shall be Fionwe, and on his left Turin Turambar, son of Hurin, coming from the halls of Mandos; and the black sword of Turin shall deal unto Morgoth his death and final end; and so shall the children of Hurin and all Men be avenged.
> 
> Thereafter shall Earth be broken and re-made, and the Silmarils shall be recovered out of Air and Earth and Sea; for Earendel shall descend and surrender that flame which he hath had in keeping. Then Feanor shall take the Three Jewels and bear them to Yavanna Palurien; and she will break them and with their fire rekindle the Two Trees, and a great light shall come forth. And the Mountains of Valinor shall be levelled, so that the Light shall go out over all the world. In that light the Gods will grow young again, and the Elves awake and all their dead arise, and the purpose of Iluvatar be fulfilled concerning them. But of Men in that day the prophecy of Mandos doth not speak, and no Man it names, save Turin only, and to him a place is given among the sons of the Valar.



That's as of HoME V and I know there are other changes written - I just don't have them... my reference here is in 'notes to self' 

And as Ents were created as Shepherds of the Trees at the request of Yavanna... your 'picture' works for me


----------



## Helcaraxë (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, I was re-reading the Silmarillion and it appears that there already was a Second Spring of Arda, after the rising of the Sun and Moon. But still, Beleriand could not be raised until after Dagor Dagorath.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Apr 23, 2004)

An excellent topic, worth reviving! All welcome to participate!


----------



## Helcaraxë (May 12, 2004)

I don't think Beleriand will be raised until after the Second Music. It's clear from Ulmo's words to Tuor that the Second Music will be a mending, rather than a new creation. Because of the necessity for the decrease in the power of both good and evil in Middle-Earth, the raising of Beleriand could only occur once the power is renewed, and the Third Spring of Arda begins.


----------

